# Tom and Jerry - 2xmale gerbils - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Tom and Jerry are two 6 month old male gerbils who are looking for a home together.

Their previous owner used to have a hamster which passed away, so she decided to get some gerbils. She didn't realise that gerbils are not like hamsters at all so no longer wanted them.

These boys are really friendly and confident.










Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These beautiful boys are still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These sweet boys have had no interest


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lads are still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely boys are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed.


----------

